# Korean VS Chinese epiphone Sheraton II ?



## Frank23 (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi!

Is there that big a difference between the two.

Should I get a 2012 Chinese for 450$ or a 2001 Korean for the same price? (prices including case)

Thanks!


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Can you play them both somewhere? That would be the acid test.


----------



## Frank23 (Mar 28, 2012)

Actually I can't theY're hours appart , I was counting on the experience of someone that know both models .


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I would take the Korean one. Korea was well into perfecting guitar manufacturing at that time and China is improving fast but I don't think they are where Korea was in 2001 yet.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Actually it boils down to quality control at the time of manufacture. Both China and Korea and other Asian countries have produced the most excellent artisans for time immemorial. It is only a question of whether the factory employed a bunch of hacks or the best of the best of their workers and, most importantly, how stringently the company screened what came out of their factories.

For example, several Ibanez Artcores are produced in China. Well, as we all have witnessed here, Chinese factories are well capable of producing absolute crap. However, Ibanez has given strict quality control to the Artcores produced there and the result (IMHO) has been instruments rivalling the best of Gibson or Gretch at a fraction of the price.

I would suggest a bit of research into the individual instruments' manufacture. I love the internet for that.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

bluzfish said:


> However, Ibanez has given strict quality control to the Artcores produced there and the result (IMHO) has been instruments rivalling the best of Gibson or Gretch at a fraction of the price.


I couldn't agree with that. I would say that with the Ibanez, one gets more for the dollar or more bang for the buck but I don't see their instruments rivalling the others.

...but that's your opinion and it is just as valid as mine or anyone else's. In that regard, I fully agree with your suggestionm that research is very important.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

smorgdonkey said:


> I couldn't agree with that. I would say that with the Ibanez, one gets more for the dollar or more bang for the buck but I don't see their instruments rivalling the others.
> 
> ...but that's your opinion and it is just as valid as mine or anyone else's. In that regard, I fully agree with your suggestionm that research is very important.


Very cool with that. I just look at the Artcore AF105NT I once owned and could not find a single flaw or criticism with it. The best of the best in my opinion. It just didn't serve my needs at the time. I am still looking at their hollow bodies without prejudice. But I remember that Artcore as the top of the line for high quality. Not a single flaw in workmanship or materials.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I don't disagree that they are extremely well made - I'm with you there...and I do think that they are a bang for the buck champ in some ways. I just don't think they can knock off a 335 or a high end Gretsch head-to-head. For sure they kill them in the bang for buck department though. I had a few here and they were the first Chinese made guitar to wow me. I found them to be almost toyish in comparison to a 335 knock off though, even when comparing it to my Fakai 335...the Ibanez just wasn't as substantial.

Now, that doesn't mean that the Ibanez wouldn't suit some people's needs perfectly though - perhaps the person who wants some traits of the semi-hollows but doesn't like some things about the 335 (for example).

Anyway, I think we likely 'mostly' agree-:food-smiley-004:


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

LOL. OK, lets agree to 'mostly' disagree.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

I have to shake my head whenever I hear people talk about korean made epiphones as if they're the holy grail and the chinese made ones are complete shit. They were made in a generic factory, alongside countless other rebrands with the same specs. If you want an epiphone that could just as well be a samick, or agile, or indie, or you name it, then yeah korean made is the way to go. they made decent guitars, but there is no point in paying extra for one. i'll be the first to agree that there was a learning curve when epiphone opened their own factory in china, but a 2012 model comes with a decade of experience for that factory, chances are slim there will be anything wrong with it. I'd go with the new one.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Oh yeah, right on.


----------

